# nube questions



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

I have several questions, I'm sure to forget half of them on this go round though.
1. How do you read the scale numbers , like 1:25. How is that said verbaly?What does that mean?
2. Are buildings usually built to 1/2" = a foot?
3.where can one find cars and trucks the right scale for the buildings. 
4.Can you buy ready made trees that are basicly to scale for indoor use?
I bought an LGB set each for my sons when they were kids. They, the trains, are still at my house and I have set them up on the livingroom floor for the grandkids this christmas. I built a wooden train station many years ago and i'm re working it now. It has been played with. I may have built it to 1" = a foot though. I want to do some buildings and have some trees and stuff for a layout that will be on the floor and put away after christmas for the time being. We live in Houston and get so much rain for one outside I think. I already have many full scale projects but who knows in the future. The wife thinks I should start thinking smaller in retirement.
I'm a fuarniture maker by profession so I am well tooled.
Wayne Evans


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1: "one to 25", just like 1:1 "one to one".
2. buildings are all scales, 1:24 is common.
3. very difficult, look on ebay, toys in stores, and of course the forums
4. More latitude in "scale" of trees, but I don't know where to buy G scale ones.

Welcome by the way!

Greg


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Wayne:

Welcome to the forum.

The era of the cars and trucks you want will influence the ones available. You might try a Google search with something like "auto 1/25 model". 

Also, there's not a huge difference between 1:24 and 1:25 scales, especially when viewing from afar. In addition, many of the stated scales on these models use the infamous "rubber ruler" and are not exactly the stated scale. This is also true on a number of the commercial buildings, engines and rolling stock.

This could be an issue if you are a "rivet counter" or not so much if you aren't!


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Wayne,
Let me elaborate on Greg's explanation. The symbol "1:24" is a ratio of size, stated as one to twenty four. The meaning is one prototype unit equals 25 scale units. Stated differently, one scale inch equals 1/24 or 0.0416".
This works for any scale. I model in the slightly larger 1:20.3 so one scale inch equals 1/20.3 or 0.0493".
Hope this helps.
Bob C.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

On my layout, I have mostly PIKO and POLA buildings. They are generally about 1:22.5 as they were made to originally match up with LGB's narrow gauge rolling stock. I run 1:20.3 (Bachmann, Accucraft), 1:22.5/24 (Bachmann, LGB, AristoCraft, USAT, Delton), and 1:29 (LGB, USAT, AristoCraft, Accucraft). In my mind, the buildings are part of the background. If someone looks very carefully they might be a little big for 1:29 trains and a little small for 1:20.3 trains. No big deal, unless you are making a diorama for a museum.

We also have buildings that we have bought at various shops that are not train shops, but craft, hardware, and trading posts on the Navajo Reservation. There are a lot of suitable buildings out there. Measure the front door of a model you like and carry that measurement around with you. When you see a building measure its door. If it is close it will work.

I think that there are an active group of "G" gaugers in the greater Houston area. I'm sure that they have outdoor layouts. Find the local club and start asking questions.

Here are some of our nonrailroad buildings.

From a shop at Williamsburg, VA.










From a interior decorating shop in Lewisburg, WV.










The figures in both pictures are LGB people.

A jail and a hogan from trading posts in Saunders and Winslow, AZ.










These are just examples of some of the buildings that we have. If you keep your eyes open there are a lot out there in surprising places. Get your wife involved looking. She'll probably be in more places with this type of structures that you will.

Chuck


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

Hay, thanks for the replies, really. 
About how tall do I want a doorway to be, in actual inches.
I'm used to working with arch. drawings done in 1" or 1/2" scale, so thanks for the clarification on the scale thing.
What I think I would like to do is, since I'm working on the floor, is create several islands on seterate bases to go around the track and in the center with buildings and people and cars parked and stuff like that, along with landscaping, so the islands could be put away after the holidays. I have a small house and virtually no space for a train layout all year round, especially G gauge. I do think it would be fun to create the scens though, for everyone who comes over to enjoy.
Wayne


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne

Measure your front door and convert it to inches using the scale of your choice. For instance assume my door is 7' high. In 1:24 that would be 3.5 " high (12x7' = 84 inches, 84/24 = 3.5"). You can do this for any scale.

Doors in industrial buildings are usually taller and wider. 

As far as scale for cars and trucks, if they look small or large next to a building or train move them to a place where they are in a scene by themselves. Then the size difference won't be as noticeable.

Just remember it is your railroad and you can do what you wish. I have been to a lot of layouts, sometimes the buildings, animals, people, etc., are a little large or small. I have never ever heard anyone comment that the scenery is not to scale. Like horseshoes, close enough is good enough. Don't loose sight of the forest for the tree that is in the way.

Chuck


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wayne,
Welcome to the confusing world of garden railways. 

Our problem is that we have lots of models to different scales running on the same track! Most of us don't run the different scale's models at the same time.

One of our members made this graphic to explain why we do what we do.










The 45mm track is historic and called Gauge-1. It was invented about 100 years ago, (along with gauge-2, 3 and finally gauge O.) 

Your LGB trains are 1:22.5 scale, as that makes the 45mm-apart rails a model of the European meter gauge (1 meter = ~39 inches.) As has been said, there isn't a lot of disparity between 1:20.3, 1:22.5 and 1:24. And also, let me repeat, it's YOUR railway, so do what makes you happy. Start with something - you can always change it later. 



> I'm a furniture maker by profession so I am well tooled


 There was a train running at one of our shows a few years ago made entirely of wood. Let me see if I can find the photo . . .


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete

I have to semi-agree with you. LGBs European meter gauge models are close to 1:22.5. But their Colorado narrow gauge freight cars are closer to 1:24. 

Back in the mists of the smoke of never never scale land (1980s), I happily ran LGB, USAT, and Delton freight cars. They all looked nice in the same train. Then Bachmann came out with the Connie. I hooked up my 1:22.5 and 1:24 cars, at that time Delton was the only manufacturer who put scale (1:24) on the box. I was very surprised that the Bachmann engine looked huge with the 1:22.5/24 cars. It is about a 10% difference between 1:22.5 and 1:24. A 10% difference between 1:22.5 and 1:20.3 shouldn't be that noticeable. 

I then measured the length of my box cars. All were about 14.5" long, regardless of manufacturer. For a 30' car this scaled out to 1:24 give or take a little. This then explained to me why the Bachmann engine looked so big. It was a 20% difference! not a 10% difference.

If Wayne's trains are based on European metric gauge the scale is 1:22.5. If his sets are based upon North American narrow gauge the scale is different.

Chuck


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

First I wanted to say welcome to MLS and to G scale in general. Most folks can and do mix the scales together in the garden. Standard and narrow gauge cars running together as well. And its very hard to beat the durablity and quality of the older German made LGB engines and rolling stock. Mike


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, thanks, just what I needed, more confusion. So then, I could work on my buildings using 1/2" scale and a 6'8" door would be about 3 1/2 " tall, and close enough. Mummm how do I do this in auto cad? Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Draw it 1:1 in AutoCAD and then when you go to plot set it for 1 inch = 24 drawing units. The output will be a full sized 1:24 scale template.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I'm a furniture maker by profession


 Well, it took some detective work, but I found the photos of the wooden train seen at Cabin Fever in 2002. Obviously made by a skilled woodworker.


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

That train is too cool. I have seen woodworkers sculpt their entire tool box of tools in wood. too much time on their hands I'm thinking. We have the art car parade here in Houston every year and there are a couple wooden cars in that.

Sjoc 78 Thanks on the auto cad hint too. I hadn't given that much thought yet, but you are absolutely right, thanks
I will start today repairing the old train station and freight office I built in the 80's some pieces have fallen off and I never got it quite finished back then either. I'm surprised the boys didn't completely destroy it along the way. My 3 year old grandson seems to be fascinated with it now, but he really wants hinges on the doors. Playmobile guys fit it so nicely, and we have lots of those. I'll have to build a cute cottage, or something, for my granddaughters now. I can see this going on for a while. My oldest boy had three kids 4, 3, and 12 weeks and the youngest's wife is starting to talk babys. They all live within a couple miles of our house. There was a Gscale trail layout set up in the Houston zoo's christmas light show. Kasper, my granddaughter, was thrilled to see all the buildings and trains, so I'm excited to bring some of that home.
Wayne


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

1/25 scale.
technically it should probably be pronounced "one *to* twenty five scale"
but the English language is fluid..
For myself, and everyone I know in the hobby, we drop the "to"..

This past weekend was the big RITmodel train show..I often talk with fellow modelers about the trains, and projects I have planned. many times I said things like:

"This locomotive is in one twenty point three scale" (1/20.3) 
"and this one is one twenty nine scale" (1/29)
"I am going to build the cars to one twenty nine scale"
"these buildings are in one twenty four scale"
etc..

No one I know uses the "to", as in "one *to* twenty nine scale"
the "to" is simply dropped..I believe its the same in other scales:
'HO scale is one eighty seven scale"
"O scale is one forty eight scale"
everyone understands what the other is saying! 

Scot


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are going to scratch build buildings, there is no real reason to use 1/24 scale, unless you specifically want that scale..

yes, people say 1/24 is "easier", because 1/2 inch equals a foot.
while that is true, IMO that is a non-issue if you simply re-size existing plans.

I can easily convert any drawing to 1/29 scale, with a few buttons on a calculator and a few clicks in photoshop,
takes only a minute or two..then I have a full-size 1/29 scale drawing, and just work from that.

I am planning to build ALL my buildings to 1/29 scale, because that is the scale I have chosen for my garden railroad, because 80% of my trains are in that scale.

Nothing wrong with 1/24 scale buildings..and for "pre-built" plastic buildings, we dont have much of a choice..but if you want to scratch build or kitbash buildings, and if most of your trains are going to be 1/20.3 scale, or 1/29 scale, or 1/32 scale, there is no reason to make buildings in 1/24 scale then..might as well make your buildings match your trains.

Scot


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

My trains are LGB which are what scale? Aren't plastic model cars 1/24 scale, seems like I remember them being that?
Wayne


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

LGB and scale are an oxymoron; They claim a 1:22.5 scale but most of their American equipment when compared to the apparent prototype can be anything between 1:24 and 1:20.3 so they will be fine if you have model cars and structure in 1:24.

For example I mainly model in 1:20.3 running trains that are either Accucraft, Bachmann or scratch built (and some LGB still), but in my town I have Pola buildings and a gas station that I like to pose some 40's era 1:24 scale cars. When the scene is viewed as a whole you don't think about the trains are a slightly larger scale than the cars, it just looks like a rural gas station with some cars and a narrow gauge train running by.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

LGB European models are usually 1:22.5 which is the correct scale for 1 meter gauge prototypes on 45mm track however some locos such as the Stainz, Meyer and Saddle tank Porter are larger. LGB tend to make their models so they all look good together in regard to size rather than perfectly scaled. Some shortening is also done on longer cars.

Model automobiles are 1:32, 1:25, 1:24 or 1:18. Trucks and tractors 1:24, 1:16 so things won't be exact.
I think if models are within aprox 10% scale to each other it is OK for me. I'm not getting too pent up about it. 
One thing you can do if using automobiles a little smaller scale than your trains is to select larger prototypes which will also be larger models even though not exact. You can also place them a distance from the trains so the difference is not so noticeable.

If you have a LGB Stainz you could use 1:18 automobiles because the Stainz is actually scaled near that.
It is a fickle question which depends on what you are now running and what you expect to get in the future. 
My auto collection is 1:18 smaller prototypes because I only have narrow gauge models in 1:19, 1:20.3 and 1:22.5. They are a bit big for my European 1:22.5 stuff. 

The Large scale trains are all different scales because of the different prototype gauges in the world. The benefit is the models will all run on the same 45mm track. It can get complicated though... 

Which LGB models do you have? 

Andrew


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok, cool. I'll start by saying that I'm not by any means a rivet counter, as you guys say. So thanks, I'm starting to get the idea now of how to go about this.
I will rebuild my station, ( it is 1/2" scale) I started yesterday, and will finish it this time and then model a few more buildings and find some figures and cars to with it. I need to find some pine trees to place around. I can make smaller plants I suppose.
The trains I have are the little European black and red engine with a banana box car and a green gondola with high sides. I picked up a log car cheap at the train show once. The other train is the Lake George to Boulder train. I picked up a red caboose for that one as well. I bought these for the kids, remember.
I still want coal tenders and maybe a couple shell tankers. My wife used to work for Shell and I spent a summer after high school washing tankers for City Service Oil with an acid mix sprayed from a hose while walking along the top of the cars wearing a rubber suit and boots in the blazing north Texas sun. Great memories.
Wayne http://forums.mylargescale.com/images/icons/icon11.gif


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

I noticed some trains in Garden railways magazine (Hartland Locomotive) the other day and they say they are scaled 1/24 would their cars look bad with my LGB engines and existing cars. Which is bigger 1/24 or 1/22.3 LGB?


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

They will look fine with LGB. LGB claims 1:22.5 which is around 10% larger than 1:24 but in reality a lot of LGB's stuff is more 1:24 scale at best more often scaled to what ever looked the same size as the rest of their line. Also Hartland really isn't that scale accurate either.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Most LGB freight cars based on Colorado narrow gauge are close to 1:24. Their European cars are closer to 1:22.5, a scale that is correct for meter gauge on 45mm gauge track. This is based on length of the prototype being 30'.

Their standard gauge North American cars are variable, between 1:26ish and 1:29ish, depending on what dimensions you are using.

Chuck


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Hartland, Kalamazoo(which is where many of the Hartland items come from originaly) along with Delton all look good with LGB trains. I pull several Kalamazoo cars with my LGB Mogul and they fit in just fine. Even when mixed with LGB rolling stock. Mike


----------

